# Eudora question



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

I've been using Eudora email for decades and have never had a problem with it that couldn't be "fixed".
Now - I cannot open it at all - there is a statement that comes up that says: "unhandled exception" - I've researched, asked questions and I've torn out the rest of my hair. No solution.
Has anyone here ever come across this problem? I am probably the only living person who still uses Eudora because Qualcomm no longer supports Eudora even though it is the BEST email application I've ever come across.
I have a great deal of "valuable" information stored in the folders within Eudora (places to "save" emails).
I would be eternally grateful for a solution to this bizarre problem.
Thank you - Gercarson


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I would suggest downloading again and reinstalling Eudora as the first attempt for a fix.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I would also add, that if you know how to, backup the email data files it keeps before trying to fix it.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

One fix found online is: http://www.velocityreviews.com/threads/eudora-problem.569487/
"The fix for this is to delete the EudPriv folder from the Eudora
folder.This folder contains some advert content that seems to have
become corrupted. To find the above folder 

Open the Eudora folder and then delete the EudPriv folder"



Another site suggested to click on the .mbx file in windows explorer to see if that will open Eudora for you.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

Shin said:


> I would suggest downloading again and reinstalling Eudora as the first attempt for a fix.


Tried this - doesn't work.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

sniper69 said:


> One fix found online is: http://www.velocityreviews.com/threads/eudora-problem.569487/
> "The fix for this is to delete the EudPriv folder from the Eudora
> folder.This folder contains some advert content that seems to have
> become corrupted. To find the above folder
> ...


Thanks - nothing has worked so far - been on this a few days. Will try this one too.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you recall what you did shortly before the problem cropped up? Perhaps installing a new program or some other update?

There are other email programs that will import Eudora's email. So, if you are unable to continue with Eudora, at least you should still be able to access your old material through these.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Try a system restore to a point before you started having problems.

I didn't know anyone still used Eudora.


----------

